
Ask HN: Where to begin learning about Neural Nets - MollyR
I want to start learning more about machine learning, neural nets, and how to apply them practically. I&#x27;m looking for advice, links, recommendations. Any thing python related would be a huge plus too.
======
cpro
My favorite tutorial is located here:

[http://www.ai-junkie.com/ann/evolved/nnt1.html](http://www.ai-
junkie.com/ann/evolved/nnt1.html)

It's easy to follow and not too theoretical. It's really down to earth and
code/algorithm focused.

------
digisth
The below resources are the ones I used when I started to learn about DL/NNs.
Some of them are focused specifically on certain applications, but I found
them helpful, too.

Basic NNs:

[http://www.wildml.com/2015/09/implementing-a-neural-
network-...](http://www.wildml.com/2015/09/implementing-a-neural-network-from-
scratch/) (a whole series, all worth reading)

[https://gist.github.com/sthware/c47824c116e6a61a56d9](https://gist.github.com/sthware/c47824c116e6a61a56d9)
(my code based on the above)

[http://iamtrask.github.io/2015/07/27/python-network-
part2/](http://iamtrask.github.io/2015/07/27/python-network-part2/)

[http://rolisz.ro/2013/04/18/neural-networks-in-
python/](http://rolisz.ro/2013/04/18/neural-networks-in-python/)

ML:

[http://cs229.stanford.edu/materials.html](http://cs229.stanford.edu/materials.html)

[http://onlinestatbook.com/2/index.html](http://onlinestatbook.com/2/index.html)

DL in general, RNNs, RNTS, CNNs, some others:

[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

[http://mattmazur.com/2015/03/17/a-step-by-step-
backpropagati...](http://mattmazur.com/2015/03/17/a-step-by-step-
backpropagation-example/)

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/cs/0205070.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/cs/0205070.pdf)

[http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-
LSTMs/](http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-LSTMs/)

[http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/)

[http://nlp.stanford.edu/~socherr/EMNLP2013_RNTN.pdf](http://nlp.stanford.edu/~socherr/EMNLP2013_RNTN.pdf)

[http://alexdavies.net/talks/](http://alexdavies.net/talks/)

[http://www.socher.org/index.php/Main/SemanticCompositionalit...](http://www.socher.org/index.php/Main/SemanticCompositionalityTh)
roughRecursiveMatrix-VectorSpaces

[http://colah.github.io/posts/2014-03-NN-Manifolds-
Topology/](http://colah.github.io/posts/2014-03-NN-Manifolds-Topology/)

[http://colah.github.io/posts/2014-07-NLP-RNNs-
Representation...](http://colah.github.io/posts/2014-07-NLP-RNNs-
Representations/)

